# Playgrounds



## sabman (Jun 30, 2004)

Post any pictures of playgrounds, playground equipment, etc.


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Alison (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## LizM (Jul 4, 2004)

I love the look on my daughter's face in this one when I interrupted her playing in the sand!


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't know but is it safe to have children's images posted online??


----------



## LizM (Jul 4, 2004)

I think shots like mine and the other one I've seen are pretty safe.  You can't protect from everything and I'm more worried about the nuts here locally than some cybernut.  Besides, I refuse to let the bad guys win by making me live in fear.

Thanks for the concern though.  Good to hear from one of the "good guys".

LizM


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 4, 2004)

LizM said:
			
		

> Good to hear from one of the "good guys".LizM



I'm not sure if I mistook your words. But my post had nothing to do with me being good or bad. Was just expressing my concern; thats all!

Guess I should have refrained myself!  :scratch:


----------



## LizM (Jul 6, 2004)

Just meant if you were concerned then you must not be a "wierdo" who we sould need to be concerned about seeing kids pics.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 6, 2004)

LizM said:
			
		

> Just meant if you were concerned then you must not be a "wierdo" who we sould need to be concerned about seeing kids pics.



Cool! I was not sure if "good guys" was a sarcasm or not. Good to know its not! 

Have a good evening!


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jul 6, 2004)

Children are much more intresting subjects IMO compared to adults...I guess there could be some concern but if you dont have their full names or something it shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## tkme4ard (Jul 18, 2004)

what can I do to make this better?  I find the rivet in the tunnel above her head distracting. 

Thoughts?






(I edited this so that it's the one without the rivet)


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 18, 2004)

Clone stamp.


----------



## tkme4ard (Jul 18, 2004)

okay well that didn't work  New here and it shows!
[/img]


----------



## tkme4ard (Jul 18, 2004)

I know how to get rid of the rivet but I wanted to hear others thoughts on how to make it better if that was it?  Is it too blown out on the upper right hand side?


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 18, 2004)

If you don't mind, I got rid of the rivet.  Where can I send it?


----------



## tkme4ard (Jul 18, 2004)

if I could delete posts I would LOL

here's another


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 18, 2004)

I think the picture is wonderful.  I like the expression on her face.


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 14, 2004)

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4df35b3127cce86df183653760000003610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4df35b3127cce86df16c4d2b30000001610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4df35b3127cce86df5acb53aa0000001610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4df35b3127cce86df745453220000001610


----------



## vonnagy (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2004)

I really like that Vonn!!!!  It seems so...lonely...but the sunbeams in teh background remind me of hope.


----------



## errant_star (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## vonnagy (Dec 11, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I really like that Vonn!!!!  It seems so...lonely...but the sunbeams in teh background remind me of hope.



ta muchly 8) It took me a while to post process it as the foreground was way too dark but it turned out ok 

errant_star - interesting 'rule of 3rds' shot there


----------



## sillyphaunt (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Corry (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## Picksure (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 31, 2005)

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4df35b3127cce9be5db1382b100000046108AcOWzlk0btN


----------



## timor (Nov 12, 2013)

I feel like an archaeologist. No one looked here for the past 8 years. Digital digs !  Sometimes I plug in some old,old hard drive and rediscovering myself.
So, I gonna ad here something:


----------

